# First Post - Need Advice



## Jarkmackson (Jun 14, 2022)

A while back I bought a decent supply of DNP powder, and have run about five cycles in the past 3 years. My last cycle was 250mg over 2 weeks, (125 mg every 12 hours -8am & 8pm) and that seemed to be the sweet spot for me. Right now I'm at the end of my supply and I only have 7 125mg pills left. Is it generally more effective to take a higher dose in fewer days or a lower dose spread across a longer period of time?  This being my first post, I'm not stupid enough to ask anybody for a reliable source for more but if someone is willing to help me with that too, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TomJ (Jun 14, 2022)

"im not going to ask for a source, but anyone got a source?"

nice first post


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 14, 2022)

Not stupid enough to ask for a source but can somebody help me with a source….
Gtfo


----------



## Jarkmackson (Jun 14, 2022)

Yup. The biggest zilches are always the first to pounce.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 14, 2022)

Jarkmackson said:


> Yup. The biggest zilches are always the first to pounce.


Says the guy running multiple “cycles” of DNP every year and asking for a source for more.

Have you tried not eating like shit?


----------



## Jarkmackson (Jun 14, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Says the guy running multiple “cycles” of DNP every year….


Yes, yes I did.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 14, 2022)

Look here, Shart Jackson

DNP is pretty easy to source unless you've already cooked your brain in a braise of chinese bathtub chemicals.

If you actually wanna introduce yourself, how about you start by giving us a snapshot of your diet and training.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 14, 2022)

Jarkmackson said:


> A while back I bought a decent supply of DNP powder, and have run about five cycles in the past 3 years. My last cycle was 250mg over 2 weeks, (125 mg every 12 hours -8am & 8pm) and that seemed to be the sweet spot for me. Right now I'm at the end of my supply and I only have 7 125mg pills left. Is it generally more effective to take a higher dose in fewer days or a lower dose spread across a longer period of time?  This being my first post, I'm not stupid enough to ask anybody for a reliable source for more but if someone is willing to help me with that too, it would be greatly appreciated.


I don't usually do this but I'll make an exception in your case because I think you're special. @YOURMUSCLESHOP should have everything you need.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I don't usually do this but I'll make an exception in your case because I think you're special. @YOURMUSCLESHOP should have everything you need.


Make sure to take advantage of his totally secure text message communication option.


----------



## Jarkmackson (Jun 14, 2022)

Honestly, I just came here looking for some advice.  It was obviously a mistake. Enjoy your forum.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 14, 2022)

Jarkmackson said:


> Honestly, I just came here looking for some advice.  It was obviously a mistake. Enjoy your forum.


Sounds great. We'll miss you I'm sure. We love fat lazy fucks that need DNP.


----------



## CJ (Jun 14, 2022)

Jarkmackson said:


> Yup. The biggest zilches are always the first to pounce.


Maybge if you read the rules before posting, things would've gone differently.


----------



## Jarkmackson (Jun 14, 2022)

... good thing you are in the DNP forum then.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 14, 2022)

Jarkmackson said:


> A while back I bought a decent supply of DNP powder, and have run about five cycles in the past 3 years. My last cycle was 250mg over 2 weeks, (125 mg every 12 hours -8am & 8pm) and that seemed to be the sweet spot for me. Right now I'm at the end of my supply and I only have 7 125mg pills left. Is it generally more effective to take a higher dose in fewer days or a lower dose spread across a longer period of time?  This being my first post, I'm not stupid enough to ask anybody for a reliable source for more but if someone is willing to help me with that too, it would be greatly appreciated.


Suck it teard!!!💩💩💩💩💩


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 14, 2022)

Jarkmackson said:


> ... good thing you are in the DNP forum then.


You aren’t allowed to ask for sources in any forum you donut.

This isn’t a source board.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 14, 2022)

He wasnt


Test_subject said:


> You aren’t allowed to ask for sources in any forum you donut.
> 
> This isn’t a source board.


 He wasn’t asking for one . You just misunderstood the question.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 14, 2022)

@Test_subject my freind gave me a bottle of blah blah blah, Ifrom blah blah blah… I can’t get it anymore and I am not asking for a source but could you steer a good bro who is not looking for a source in the right direction.🥱🥱😂


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 14, 2022)

Jarkmackson said:


> Yup. The biggest zilches are always the first to pounce.


Good way to start on a forum you dumb fuck.


----------



## Kraken (Jun 14, 2022)

Seems to be a lot of this going round the past few days. I wonder if he is also a lady swimmer in his spare time?


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 14, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> @Test_subject my freind gave me a bottle of blah blah blah, Ifrom blah blah blah… I can’t get it anymore and I am not asking for a source but could you steer a good bro who is not looking for a source in the right direction.🥱🥱😂


Sounds legit.


----------



## Kraken (Jun 14, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Sounds legit.


Totally don't see the issue at all... Makes perfect sense.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 14, 2022)

Jarkmackson said:


> ... good thing you are in the DNP forum then.


I thought you left?

Any luck getting a source? I’m sure a PM from a random guy you don’t know over the internet is a good2go legit recommendation. 

Try adjusting your diet and maybe do some cardio.


----------



## Brum (Jun 14, 2022)

Very long winded way of asking for a source for DNP which goes against the rules.
Maybe use google and change your google question ?


----------



## Ryu (Jun 15, 2022)

Jarkmackson said:


> Is it generally more effective to take a higher dose in fewer days or a lower dose spread across a longer period of time?


Ill stay away from the source-ing-less side of this and just say that from personal use, I find a lower dose over a longer period has worked better for me.  I can still sleep, eat and train well at 200mg day.  400mg a day has me falling asleep standing up and soaking my bed every night. I dont even want to imagine what 600mg feels like.


----------



## KINGGILGAMESH (Jul 28, 2022)

TBH though, I know a lot of people who relied on the dark side of the net for sources but it seems like its gone completely tits up. I too am having trouble finding reliable people these days.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 29, 2022)

lots of fuck tards lately.


----------



## Dex (Jul 29, 2022)

Jarkmackson said:


> A while back I bought a decent supply of DNP powder, and have run about five cycles in the past 3 years. My last cycle was 250mg over 2 weeks, (125 mg every 12 hours -8am & 8pm) and that seemed to be the sweet spot for me. Right now I'm at the end of my supply and I only have 7 125mg pills left. Is it generally more effective to take a higher dose in fewer days or a lower dose spread across a longer period of time?  This being my first post, I'm not stupid enough to ask anybody for a reliable source for more but if someone is willing to help me with that too, it would be greatly appreciated.


Guys like this probably go to the strip club, get a private dance and try the same type of thing..."I'm not stupid enough to ask for a blow job, but it would be greatly appreciated".


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 29, 2022)

Lol this made me think of the Rick James Chapelle show. 

“I got more sense than to grind my feet into Charlie Murphy’s couch”

“Yeah, I recall grinding my feet into Charlie Murphy’s couch” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

